# Smoked wild turkey



## dead ringer (May 13, 2012)

I tagged out in 4 days this year (a jake and a tom).  Also cut 4 legs off 2 turkeys my friend shot since he doesn't bother.  With 8 turkey legs, I figured I'd break away from just making soup with the legs and try smoking it with a breast.  I wrote up the story of the smoke and the results in another thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121651/pain-in-the-butt-but-still-tasted-good

Short story:  although the legs were tasty and moist, they were tough.  Future legs will be soup.  The breast was very good.

Jake (day 1) 

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f378/pretenderfishing/turkey hunting/1812.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f378/pretenderfishing/turkey hunting/179.jpg

Tom (day 4)

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f378/pretenderfishing/turkey hunting/1533.jpg

http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f378/pretenderfishing/turkey hunting/1563.jpg


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2012)

The birds are beautiful, congrats...JJ


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 14, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## alelover (May 15, 2012)

Nice haul.


----------

